# Wie geht's nun weiter?



## Wolfner (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

Patch 1.3.0b ist ja nun da und der *hust* "endgültige" *hust* Balancepatch 1.3.1 lässt sicherlich auch nichtmehr lange auf sich warten. Bisher hatten wir ja den "Call to Arms". Man wusste lange vorher schon was kommt (um genau zu sein, seit Februar bis Ende Juni). Aber jetzt nachdem die LdT ja da sind frage ich mich:

_*Was kommt nach Patch 1.3.1?*_

Und wenn wir das nicht abschätzen können, wann kommen wieder neue Infos?
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass als nächstes ein Burgen-Makeover kommt. Man spielte ja auch mal mit dem Gedanken die Festungen zu entfernen, was nahelegen würde, dass man die Hauptstädte einfügt (zumindest für die Grünhaut/Zwergen-Front gäbe es da noch genügend Konzeptmaterial aus der Beta). Das Weggehen des Teamleiters für den Ausbau der Städte könnte darauf hindeuten, dass die Dinger beinahe fertig sind, oder (was ich eher glaube), dass sie eingestellt wurden. Das steht allerdings wieder gegen das Festungen entfernen. Eine Überarbeitung der aktuellen Belagerung wäre allerdings noch angenehmer. Das halte ich für ähnlich wahrscheinlich wie die Burgenüberarbeitung.

_*Ich öffne hiermit mal Tür und Tor für die wildesten Spekulationen!*_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG
Wolfner


----------



## Neradox (25. Juli 2009)

Das sehe ich ähnlich wie du.

Entgegen der Meinung vieler Spieler finde ich jedoch, dass sie zunöchst einmal versuchen sollten, das Spiel zu balancen und die Bugs zu entfernen, anstatt neuen Content zu bringen. LotD hätte soviel Potential haben können, aber leider haben viele den Content schon zum Großteil durchgespielt (außer Geierfürst halt).

Aber es geht ja eher um Spekulationen, nicht um Wünsche :/


----------



## Teal (25. Juli 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass als nächstes ein Burgen-Makeover kommt. Man spielte ja auch mal mit dem Gedanken die Festungen zu entfernen, was nahelegen würde, dass man die Hauptstädte einfügt
> 
> [...]


Hallo!
Ich denk auch, dass dies der nächste Schritt ist. Das Problem in den Festungszonen wurde durch eine inzwischen festgefahrene Übergangslösung "behoben". Das kann nicht sein. Glaube darum auch, dass nun dieser Weg eingeschlagen wird. Wohl zusammen mit dem Burgen-Update (zweiter Zugangsweg, usw.). Vor August wird sich aber wohl nichts tun, ich erwarte aber spätestens Mitte des Monats eine kleine Überraschung.auch "Die wilde Jagd" ist auch noch nicht weit, was vielleicht sogar die Enthüllung des ersten Addons ankündigt. Tiermenschen gegen Waldelfen wäre dann wohl das Programm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (25. Juli 2009)

Bzgl. der Veränderung der Belagerungen bzw. Burgenbearbeitung:
Ich hab das Gefühl, dass soetwas wahrscheinlich gemeinsam kommt. Models für bspw. die Belagerungstürme gäbe es ja schon (auch wenn die, bei genauer Betrachtung, teilweise etwas ungeeignet sind)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (25. Juli 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Veränderung der Belagerungen bzw. Burgenbearbeitung:
> Ich hab das Gefühl, dass soetwas wahrscheinlich gemeinsam kommt. Models für bspw. die Belagerungstürme gäbe es ja schon (auch wenn die, bei genauer Betrachtung, teilweise etwas ungeeignet sind)
> 
> 
> ...




Der Turm ist toll, ne Ramme ums Fenster einzurammen und die Tür unten wir dann gegen das geschlossene Tor geklatscht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Wolfner (25. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Der Turm ist toll, ne Ramme ums Fenster einzurammen und die Tür unten wir dann gegen das geschlossene Tor geklatscht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht ganz. Hab das in nem anderen Thread nun extra ergänzt, weil ich genau wusste, dass das kommt ^^

Dieser Turm erfordert zerstörbare Mauern. Die Ramme zerbricht die Mauer, darunter geht die Luke auf und macht die Bresche zugänglich. Kann man sich sehr schön beim Chaos-Kapitel 22 (Reikswacht) ansehen. Da stehen zwei solche Türme "nach dem Einsatz". Wäre sicherlich auch die ausbalanciertere Lösung als der "klassische" mittelalterliche Belagerungsturm (bei diesen gehen die Luken an der Mauerkante auf. Sicher auch spaßig. Ermöglicht aber wahrscheinlich einen zu schnellen Zugriff auf das Burginnere)
Nur für das ganze bräuchte es dann natürlich auch zerstörbare Mauern und bewegliche Belagerungswaffen. Das wäre mir teilweise sogar lieber als neue Städte (ohne Überarbeitung) :-)


----------



## Lexxer240 (25. Juli 2009)

naja ich würds endlich mal angebracht finden die welt zu pimpen..ich hätte gerne auf länder der toten verzichtet wen dafür vor jedem keep nen kleines dorf gewewesen wäre für raubzüge..komplet zerstörbar..die keeps mal überarbeitet worden wären und das angriffs system auf aldorf endlich mal überarbeitet wird..auserdem was soll das?wen man so ne riesen hauptstadt angreift ist da normalerweise der punk los..zurzeit ist es öde 4 npc und der rest lausige spieler..selbst wen man die gegner ganz nach hinten ins letzte eck gedrängt hat verliert  man..sowas ist schwachsinn


----------



## Pymonte (25. Juli 2009)

Städte werden auch überarbeitet; das mit dem Dorf plündern ist wie immer so eine Sache, entweder zu viel Ablenkung vom Hauptgeschehen oder keiner macht es. Wobei ein Dorf ruhig als kreatives Sfz kommen könnte, zu den Sfz oder dem RvR Gebiet im allgemeinen gibts ja auch schon viele Vorschläge.


----------



## Stancer (26. Juli 2009)

Ich denke auch das als nächstes das Redesign der Burgen/Festungen kommt und im September zum 1Jährigen kündigen sie dann vielleicht das erste Addon an. Normal kommt das erste Addon für ein MMORPG ja immer etwa so 1,5 - 2 Jahre nach Release

Ich finde man sollte auch die RR Fähigkeiten überarbeiten. Man sollte es besser wie in Daoc machen, das sich die Klassen einzigartige Fähigkeiten dazukaufen können und wodurch die höheren RR´s schwieriger zu töten sind. Ist ja nur logisch, das nen Veteran stärker ist als ein Rekrut, der gerade aus der Grundausbildung kommt !


----------



## Adalfried (26. Juli 2009)

Also die müssen die Burgen vergrößeren und richtige Kriegsmaschinen hinzufügen, bevor die je ein Addon raus bringen können. Ich find sie sind noch nicht auf dem Status Addon, dafür sind zu viele Fehler drin und zu viele Baustellen.
Hauptstädte, FEstungen selbst, Klassen, RVR Konzept, STabilität etc. Das sind Punkte da müssen die noch drehen, bevor die Addons machen können.
Ne 3. Fraktion wie in DAoC ist bei ihrer Welt ja nicht denkbar, da müssten sie die ganzen Zonen neu auflegen und überhaupt. Also WAR ist auch vom Ausbau festgefahren. Man siehts ja am Land der Toten. Man muss neue Gebiete hinzufügen, also würden zu Destro und Order je 1 Volk dazu kommen. Aber es würde ja nichts am Problem im RVR ändern.

Nene Addon ist noch nicht drin. Sie müssen erstmal das Open RVR interessanter machen und Abwechslungsreicher. Auch Kriegsmaschinen müssen viel mehr her. Der Belagerungsturm schaut cool aus, aber Mauern muss man auch einreisen können etc. Also nicht einfach immer nur durch das eine Tor durch und die Treppe hoch.


----------



## Wolfner (26. Juli 2009)

Hier nochmal ein Auszug aus Jeff Skalskis Community-Brief:



> Und was ist *mit Version 1.3.1*?
> 
> Zum Thema RvR kann ich verraten, dass wir endlich die* zweiten Rampen bei den Burgen *einführen werden. Mir wäre es lieber gewesen, wenn sie schon mit der Aktualisierung 1.3.0b gekommen wären, aber wir hatten im letzten Moment ein paar Probleme, die es uns nicht erlaubt haben, sie schon zu veröffentlichen. Wir warten auf den nächsten Patch, um die Rampen ordentlich testen zu können. Aber egal wann sie kommen, sie sehen großartig aus! Wir werden auf unserer Webseite in den kommenden Wochen mehr dazu bekannt geben und ihr könnt euch dann schon die neuen, verbesserten Entwürfe anschauen.
> 
> ...




Stadtüberarbeitung und zumindest neue Burgen stehen uns damit wohl schon in Kürze ins Haus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yanotoshi (26. Juli 2009)

mh Wie wird es weiter gehen? Gute Frage da ich leider keine Kugel besitze um nachzuschauen, weiß ich es nicht genau.

Aber jedoch denke ich sind manche/einige von den "Balancepatch" enttäuscht sind ,inklusive meiner Wenigkeit, weil das was sie da hingeklatscht haben, hätte man nicht so lang verzögern müssen mMn, denn sie haben alles vereinheitlicht und nur 2 Klassen überarbeitet, echt arm. -.-

Deswegen wird War vllt bzw. eigentlich auf jeden Fall unter 300k Subs fallen, weil das was sie planen, sich immer sehr gut anhört, aber die Umsetzung so ein Crap ist, dass man eig blos heulen muss, was sie aus dem Spiel machen, bestes BsP, diese neuen Grafik Fehler in UC.

Dann haben sie uns so einiges versprochen, konnten das aber meist nicht einhalten, es wurde verschoben etc und das baut/fördert Kundenzufriedenheit nicht unbedingt.Es ist mir klar das ich nicht für die gesamte Com spreche, aber vllt für einen Teil von ihnen.

Und einige werden Mythic nen Denkzettel verpassen, indem sie ihren Account einfrieren, so wie ich es tun werde, um auf andere Spiele umzusteigen, wie zB Aion oder WoW, Guildwars etc. jedoch sind diese Spieler "nicht verloren" denn wenn Mythic sich reinhängt, können sie diese und och mehr gewinnen jedoch sollten sie mehr Testphasen für Patch etc. sich nehmen, denn wenn sie sowas unrohes wie jetzt dahinklatschen, steigert es nur sie Unmut.

Und Nein War wird nicht untergehen.


----------



## Lexxer240 (26. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Städte werden auch überarbeitet; das mit dem Dorf plündern ist wie immer so eine Sache, entweder zu viel Ablenkung vom Hauptgeschehen oder keiner macht es. Wobei ein Dorf ruhig als kreatives Sfz kommen könnte, zu den Sfz oder dem RvR Gebiet im allgemeinen gibts ja auch schon viele Vorschläge.



naja wen es dirket vor nem keep ist glaube ich ist es schon ein menschen anläuf...besonders wen man eine pq reinbaut..so ein kleines fischer dorf kan man ja mit 3 soldaten schon schön anschlagen...bis die wachen kommen..und da wäre ich beim nächsten punkt was mal erheblich mehr action reinbringen würde..kluge npc armeen pc bessere wachen..die zurzeit sind nur noch ssinnlos..besonders in altdorf die 1 man ritter wo immer kommen..für was?normalerweise sollten da min 400 npc wachen auf einen schlag kommen..gut von der anderen seite auch welche..zurzeit ist das alles viel zu vorherseh bar was passiert...


----------



## Pymonte (26. Juli 2009)

Lexxer240 schrieb:


> naja wen es dirket vor nem keep ist glaube ich ist es schon ein menschen anläuf...besonders wen man eine pq reinbaut..so ein kleines fischer dorf kan man ja mit 3 soldaten schon schön anschlagen...bis die wachen kommen..und da wäre ich beim nächsten punkt was mal erheblich mehr action reinbringen würde..kluge npc armeen pc bessere wachen..die zurzeit sind nur noch ssinnlos..besonders in altdorf die 1 man ritter wo immer kommen..für was?normalerweise sollten da min 400 npc wachen auf einen schlag kommen..gut von der anderen seite auch welche..zurzeit ist das alles viel zu vorherseh bar was passiert...



Oh nein, bitte nicht mehr NPC Wachen-.- da kann man auch gleich Raiddungeons ohne Spieler als Gegner einbauen. Ich will nicht gegen fuckin' NPCs spielen, sondern gegen Menschen. Wenn überhaupt so ein Dorf ins Spiel kommt,d ann mit wenig Wachen. Wenn es was Wert ist, dann sollen es die Spieler verteidigen.


----------



## Lexxer240 (26. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Oh nein, bitte nicht mehr NPC Wachen-.- da kann man auch gleich Raiddungeons ohne Spieler als Gegner einbauen. Ich will nicht gegen fuckin' NPCs spielen, sondern gegen Menschen. Wenn überhaupt so ein Dorf ins Spiel kommt,d ann mit wenig Wachen. Wenn es was Wert ist, dann sollen es die Spieler verteidigen.




ja toll es ist aber stinklangweilig..altdorf zu raiden! dan hast du kack order bis nach hinten gedrängt und verlierst. ..
zivies rennen auch ned rum obwohl fast die komplette stadt brennt nur 2 hanserler in häusern..bzw zimmern mit ner haustür...

ich kämpfe liebver gegen aktive npc wachen die was drauf haben..bzw mehr oder weniger wens ne pq ist als gegen keine..
den die spieler haben ja wohl keine lust auf o rvr ...

was auch kein wunder ist..schließlich war o rvr Nie geplant ja lacht mich aus weil ich das sage aber unterhaltet euch mal mit den leuten von der ersten closed beta..die kennen sich aus was ist und was nicht geplant war
keeps wurden 8 monate vor release eingeführt..eigentlich sollte das alles mit sc gehen und die städte sollte man dan mehr oder weniger pve/pvp übernehmen..was glaubt ihr warum auf einmal nur 2 hauptstädte drin sind..ganz einfach mit dem neuen system klappen die anderen alle ned mit..sonst hast duch nach jedem zonen lock nen keep also pve ...warum glaubt ihr sieht t1-t4 in den o rvr ned ferig aus..oder warum der server so lag probleme hat..na weil das o rvr das wir jetzt haben  nie geplant war...

das ned meine meinung sondern die meinung und der closed beta spieler...die durften damals das maul nicht aufreisen...ach und meinung stimmt ja nicht..das ist eine feststellung...

aber ich glaueb es..


----------



## Shagkul (26. Juli 2009)

Wie darf ich das verstehen? Festungen abschaffen?

Ist es dann nicht etwas einfach wenn man gleich vor der jeweiligen Hauptstadt stehen würde?
Oder ist das so gemeint das man “nur” noch den kompletten Festungswall bis zudem Tor vor der Stadt, durchschlagen muss?


----------



## Pymonte (26. Juli 2009)

Lexxer240 schrieb:


> ja toll es ist aber stinklangweilig..altdorf zu raiden! dan hast du kack order bis nach hinten gedrängt und verlierst. ..
> zivies rennen auch ned rum obwohl fast die komplette stadt brennt nur 2 hanserler in häusern..bzw zimmern mit ner haustür...
> 
> ich kämpfe liebver gegen aktive npc wachen die was drauf haben..bzw mehr oder weniger wens ne pq ist als gegen keine..
> ...



Hauptstadt RvR wird ja überarbeitet, die Verteidiger fliegen nicht mehr aus ihrer Hauptstadt und man kann sogar den Angriffszeitraum auf den Anführer der Fraktion manuell verkürzen indem man RvR betreibt. Ansonsten gebe ich dir recht. Aber ich hab ja schon oft gesagt: Die Entwickler hätten ihr Ding durchziehen sollen, egal was die Spieler dazu gesagt hätten. Das hätte höchstwahrscheinlich gut geklappt (so wie P1.3.0b, wo sie ja auch nur wenig auf die Comm. gehört haben). Die Tester sind nämlich nicht dazu da, das Spiel zu designen, sondern nur um Fehler und Probleme im aktuellen Design zu finden. Solche Gewaltänderungen für die Spieler bringen nichts, sieht man ja an P1.2 und dem oRvR System.


----------



## Görms (26. Juli 2009)

Einem toten verpasst man auch keine Schönheitsoperation mehr - was noch kommt sind Maden und Zerfall.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (26. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Hauptstadt RvR wird ja überarbeitet, die Verteidiger fliegen nicht mehr aus ihrer Hauptstadt und man kann sogar den Angriffszeitraum auf den Anführer der Fraktion manuell verkürzen indem man RvR betreibt. Ansonsten gebe ich dir recht. Aber ich hab ja schon oft gesagt: Die Entwickler hätten ihr Ding durchziehen sollen, egal was die Spieler dazu gesagt hätten. Das hätte höchstwahrscheinlich gut geklappt (so wie P1.3.0b, wo sie ja auch nur wenig auf die Comm. gehört haben). Die Tester sind nämlich nicht dazu da, das Spiel zu designen, sondern nur um Fehler und Probleme im aktuellen Design zu finden. Solche Gewaltänderungen für die Spieler bringen nichts, sieht man ja an P1.2 und dem oRvR System.



Jo aber als Szenarienspiel wäre Warhammer Online kein bisschen erfolgreicher geworden. Die Leute, die instanzierten PVP mögen, spielen WoW, und ich weiß nicht, ob Mythic die Qualität dazu hätte (ich halte von dem Entwicklerteam absolut gar nichts, kommen mir vor wie Amateure), sich mit Blizzard in diesem Bereich zu messen..... das darf bezweifelt werden.

Umstrukturierung auf Open RVR war klug, denn in dem Sektor hat man wenig Konkurrenz. Nur Korea MMORPGs die hier nicht ankommen, das alte DAoC, und bald eben AION.


----------



## Yanotoshi (26. Juli 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Jo aber als Szenarienspiel wäre Warhammer Online kein bisschen erfolgreicher geworden. Die Leute, die instanzierten PVP mögen, spielen WoW, und ich weiß nicht, ob Mythic die Qualität dazu hätte (ich halte von dem Entwicklerteam absolut gar nichts, kommen mir vor wie Amateure), sich mit Blizzard in diesem Bereich zu messen..... das darf bezweifelt werden.
> 
> Umstrukturierung auf Open RVR war klug, denn in dem Sektor hat man wenig Konkurrenz. Nur Korea MMORPGs die hier nicht ankommen, das alte DAoC, und bald eben AION.


Also ja RVR gibts sehr sehr wenig Spiele die von den ideen und Background auch nur Ansatzweise rankommen würden, egientlich nur DAoC und das wird anscheinend auch langsam runtergefahren oder sehe ich da was falsch?

Aber es kommt eben bald eine große Konkurrenz, mit Aion, was den Vorteil aht, dass es weniger fehler hat als War, da Version 1.5, es eine längere Zeit schon Online ist , die Grafikengine desweiteren 1000x mal besser ist als der crap von Mythic, da Crytek Engine, jedoch ob das Abyss System auf Anklang hier in Europa stoßen wird wird man sehen denke ich, aber Ansich hört es sich interessant an, werde mir auch mal ein Betawochenende anschauen und direkt vergleichen, wobei man auch sagen muss, dass es Balanceprobleme bei Aion gibt, kein Spiel ist davor gefeilt.

Wobei man WAR zu Gute halte muss die Phänomenale Hintergrundgeschichte, da wirkt die von Aion son bisschen abgedroschen, mit gut Weiß und böse schwarz aber ich lass mich überraschen und gerne überzeugen.


----------



## Pymonte (26. Juli 2009)

WAR wäre auch kein Szenariospiel geworden, es gab ja Sfz usw. Aber das kann jetzt eh keiner mehr abschätzen, die Community hat es schon zerweint.


----------



## Yanotoshi (27. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> WAR wäre auch kein Szenariospiel geworden, es gab ja Sfz usw. Aber das kann jetzt eh keiner mehr abschätzen, die Community hat es schon *zerweint.* *?*



ich versteh nicht worauf du hinaus willst, denn man muss ja aufzeigen, dass WAR einige Mängel hat, türlich manche Sachen sind nicht gerechtfertigt, aber man kann auch nicht darüber hinweg sehen und so tun als wäre alles schön, wie sagt man so schön das Leben ist kein Ponyhof.

Man muss einfach sagen, dass es kaum gute Aktionen seitens Mythic gab, "Balancepatch", LoD, Serverstabilität bzw. Lagproblematik, Servertransprobleme.

Man muss sagen, es gibt einige Probleme, die arg ins Gewicht fallen, aber andere Sachen, reißen dies wieder hinaus, wie die Lore, die Stimmigkeit der Umwelt, große Gebiete, RVR welches Spaß macht(meistens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

Deswegen muss man versuchen Kritik zu äußern, konstruktiv, damit man etwas ändern kann, ich bin mir im Klaren, dass meine Kritik nicht konstruktiv ist, denn ich zeige nur Fehler auf und sage nicht wie man es besser machen könnte bzw. das Spiel vorantreiben könnte , jedoch fällt mir für WAR nicht mehr viel ein, denn sie haben sich selber viel verbaut.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (27. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> WAR wäre auch kein Szenariospiel geworden, es gab ja Sfz usw. Aber das kann jetzt eh keiner mehr abschätzen, die Community hat es schon zerweint.



Trotzdem hätte man dann einen Fokus auf Szenarien gehabt. Als ob man auf Dauer Lust gehabt hätte, sich im Open RVR um SFZs zu prügeln Oo

Ohne Festungen wäre es im Open RVR niemals lebendig geworden, ausgeschlossen. Deswegen wäre es ohne Keeps auch ein Szenariospiel geworden. Selbst mit den Keeps war es ein Szenariospiel, bis dann einige Wochen nach Release Open RVR immer weiter aufgewertet wurde.


----------



## Deadwool (27. Juli 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> "Die wilde Jagd" ist auch noch nicht weit, was vielleicht sogar die Enthüllung des ersten Addons ankündigt. Tiermenschen gegen Waldelfen wäre dann wohl das Programm.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


och ne, bitte nicht noch mehr Elfen. Meine Wunschkandidaten wären Skaven, Bretonen oder Echsenmenschen

Doch am meisten würde ich mir für die Zukunft eine neue Engine wünschen. Eine die besser geeignet ist für das Spiel. Doch das bleibt vermutlich ein Wunschtraum :-/


----------



## Yanotoshi (27. Juli 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> och ne, bitte nicht noch mehr Elfen. Meine Wunschkandidaten wären Skaven, Bretonen oder Echsenmenschen
> 
> Doch am meisten würde ich mir für die Zukunft eine neue Engine wünschen. Eine die besser geeignet ist für das Spiel. Doch das bleibt vermutlich ein Wunschtraum :-/



Wieveil verschiedene Elfen gibts denn da?^^  

Aber gibt es einen großen Unterschied zwischen Waldelfen und Hochelfen? Look sollte doch eig gleich sein oder?!


----------



## Wolfner (27. Juli 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Wieveil verschiedene Elfen gibts denn da?^^
> 
> Aber gibt es einen großen Unterschied zwischen Waldelfen und Hochelfen? Look sollte doch eig gleich sein oder?!




Naja, es reicht für eine eigene Fraktion:

Wadelfen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hochelfen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind vielleicht nicht die besten Bilder. Aber es ist etwa so wie wenn du in WoW Blut- mit Nachtelfen vergleichst.... nur dass die Warhammerpendants nicht so kitschig sind :-B


----------



## Astravall (27. Juli 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Wieveil verschiedene Elfen gibts denn da?^^
> 
> Aber gibt es einen großen Unterschied zwischen Waldelfen und Hochelfen? Look sollte doch eig gleich sein oder?!



Naja so wie ich das sehe sind die Waldelfen doch schon was ganz anderes (vorallem der Look). Die sind _sehr_ Naturverbunden und haben z.b. Dryaden in ihren Kampfreihen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings frage ich mich immer welche Klassen sie einführen würden bei neuen Rassen. Sie brauchen ja für jede Seite mindestens 4. Einen Tank, Heiler, Nah- und FernkampfDD. Und unterscheiden sich diese dann grundsätzlich von den anderen Tans/Heilern/DDs? Oder nutzen sie dann z.b. die Schwertmeistermechanik nur mit anderen Charakter-Modellen und eventuell anderen Animationen?

MfG Michael


----------



## Wolfner (27. Juli 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Naja so wie ich das sehe sind die Waldelfen doch schon was ganz anderes (vorallem der Look). Die sind _sehr_ Naturverbunden und haben z.b. Dryaden in ihren Kampfreihen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich denke es ist noch vieeeel zu früh um an neue Klassen/Rassen zu denken. Bis 1.4 etwa kann man nun abschätzen was kommt, aber alles was danach kommt, puh keine Ahnung.

Was allerdings Klassen bei Waldelfen den angeht:
http://whfb.lexicanum.de/wiki/Waldelfen#Armeeorganisation


----------



## Lari (27. Juli 2009)

Mal ne doofe Frage:
"soziales Netzwerken"? Rest mit Festungen, Burgen und dergleichen hat man ja schon öfter gehört, aber das les ich zum ersten mal.
Hat da jemand schon was genaueres gehört, was das genau werden soll?


----------



## Wolfner (27. Juli 2009)

Evtl. kann man sich endlich fest in einen Channel einschreiben.
Sprich: Einmal "/channeljoin" destro und man bleibt drinnen (derzeit muss man bei jedem relog neu-joinen).
Vielleicht das ganze noch mit Mitgliederlisten und Profilen. Oder Gruppenleitern, die Berechtigungen für Tagesnachrichten haben.
Es wurde auch mal was davon gesagt, dass man künftig seinen Spielstil in ein Profil eintragen könne. Bei den Gilden ist das ja schon der Fall, bei Spielern jedoch nicht.

usw. usw.


----------



## Pymonte (27. Juli 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Trotzdem hätte man dann einen Fokus auf Szenarien gehabt. Als ob man auf Dauer Lust gehabt hätte, sich im Open RVR um SFZs zu prügeln Oo
> 
> Ohne Festungen wäre es im Open RVR niemals lebendig geworden, ausgeschlossen. Deswegen wäre es ohne Keeps auch ein Szenariospiel geworden. Selbst mit den Keeps war es ein Szenariospiel, bis dann einige Wochen nach Release Open RVR immer weiter aufgewertet wurde.



Das kannst du doch gar nicht abschätzen. Hätte man das derzeitige Lock System implementiert, statt den Burgen, wäre ein viel offener Kampf um die Sfz zustande gekommen, da man sich dort nicht verschanzen kann. Außerdem hätte man dann oRvR für Locks machen müssen. Schließlich und endlich hätte man dann auch die letzten 8 Monate für kreativere Sfz investieren können, usw usw. Die Entscheidung zu Burgen für die Community hat weitreichende Folgen und niemand kann abschätzen was sonst passiert wäre. Dennoch bin ich der Meinung das die Entwickler ihre eigenen Pläne umsetzen sollen und die Comm. nur zum Testen/Tunen und Fehler finden da ist und nicht dazu dient, Content zu generieren oder manipulieren.

@topic: das mit den sozialen Netzwerken interessiert mich auch, wird aber auf Interfaceüberarbeitungen hinauslaufen. Die wilde Jagd würde ich eigentlich lustig finden, nur findet sie ja eigentlich nicht so oft im Imperium, Chaoswüste, Grenzgrafschaften, Karaz Ankor, Ulthuan statt^^


----------



## Lexxer240 (27. Juli 2009)

naja ich finde eh wen Mythik nicht bald was geschissen bekommt sind sie bald weg vom fenster..gut nen paar bleiben immer aber wen swtor kommt und aion ist auch noch (glaube september..wobei das rvr dort asslig sein soll..wegen der abyss ränge usw wo man ja mit npc killen auch puschen kan..mh)
ist war weg..verstehe nicht was länder der toten bewirkt hat..also irgendwie nichts nen gebiet wos nur pve gibt gut man kan in die andere instanzen und auch das andere warcamp angreifen..aber naja nicht wirklich das wahre.....eine riesige burg wäre da schon geiler gewesen...da schön mit belagerungstürmen ran..mhhhh das wärs gewesen..von mir aus umkriest das keep die end pve instanz...aber das wäre auf jedenfall geiler gewesen..

ich hoffe es nicht..aber die meisten leute dies nun schon fast 1 jahr spielen..sagen der zug ist abgelaufen...wen es wirklich so ist..muss ich sagen hatt mir das game sau viel spaß gemacht..und das hat wow nie bei mir geschaft^^


----------



## Pymonte (27. Juli 2009)

Lexxer240 schrieb:


> naja ich finde eh wen Mythik nicht bald was geschissen bekommt sind sie bald weg vom fenster..gut nen paar bleiben immer aber wen swtor kommt und aion ist auch noch (glaube september..wobei das rvr dort asslig sein soll..wegen der abyss ränge usw wo man ja mit npc killen auch puschen kan..mh)
> ist war weg..verstehe nicht was länder der toten bewirkt hat..also irgendwie nichts nen gebiet wos nur pve gibt gut man kan in die andere instanzen und auch das andere warcamp angreifen..aber naja nicht wirklich das wahre.....eine riesige burg wäre da schon geiler gewesen...da schön mit belagerungstürmen ran..mhhhh das wärs gewesen..von mir aus umkriest das keep die end pve instanz...aber das wäre auf jedenfall geiler gewesen..
> 
> ich hoffe es nicht..aber die meisten leute dies nun schon fast 1 jahr spielen..sagen der zug ist abgelaufen...wen es wirklich so ist..muss ich sagen hatt mir das game sau viel spaß gemacht..und das hat wow nie bei mir geschaft^^



Totgesagte leben bekanntlichermaßen länger


----------



## Amkhar (28. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Totgesagte leben bekanntlichermaßen länger


Und wenn man sich alles schönredet wird sich nicht viel ändern !


----------



## Pymonte (28. Juli 2009)

Amkhar schrieb:


> Und wenn man sich alles schönredet wird sich nicht viel ändern !


Zum Glück mache ich das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab alleine heut schon wieder 12 mal Feedback gesendet. Ich bin halt Optimist, habe Geduld und es macht mir auch viel Spass


----------



## XXI. (8. August 2009)

Bei den neuen Rassen sind Tiermenschen/Waldelfen am wahrscheinlichsten.
Echsenmenschen würde ich mir sehr wünschen (vll. weil sie meine erste Warhammer Armee waren^^). Die umsetztung von ihnen wäre ziemlich einfach, wobei die Slann-Magierpriester einfach zu mächtig sind...

Welche Fraktionen denkt ihr werden noch kommen?

Richtige Belagerungen fände ich schon genial. Man erinnere sich an die beiden Belagerungen von Praag, wenn die Chaos Armeen mit ihren Belagerungtürmen angreifen. Wouah, da freut sich das Slayer Herz! Die Belagerungstürme die auf der vorherigen Seite gezeigt wurden finde ich genial...

Was wird noch alles kommen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich freu' mich jetzt schon riesig....


----------



## Adalfried (8. August 2009)

Das Problem am Mythic Konzept ist. Dann wenn Tiermenschen gegen Waldelfen, aufeinmal der halbe Wald der Waldelfen vernichtet wurden ist, weil die Waldelfen im Krieg den Hochelfen geholfen haben und alle Soldaten den Wald verlassen haben oder sonst was?

Nene, dass wären so ein paar Gedanken für die Open RVR Szenarien oder Lakes wie man es halt nennen will.

Ich hoffe das mit dem nächsten Patch die Burgen Komplett neu aufgelegt werden, größerer Räume und mehr Etagen. So das es auch Spawn Punkte in einer Burg gibt. Dann kann man über Resourcen Punkte die "Spieler" ZAhl festlegen. Wenn man 300 hat, kann man nur 300er mal Respawnen und wenn die 300 weg sind, spawnt man eben erst im Warcamp mit einer Spawnzeit von 20 Sek. Wärend in der Burg ca. 5 Sek oder 10 sind.

BOs geben Resourcen hinzu und man kann sie aktiv nutzen, dass wäre ein weiterer cooler Schritt. So zusagen das Kanonenschiff der Zwerge kann man benutzen im T2 zum Beispiel und man muss in den Frachtraum und Kugeln nach oben tragen, dabei kann man natürlich nichts machen. Dabei stopft man dann die Kanone voll Kugel und Brennstoffen etc. so zu sagen nach dem Motto so 10 Stück gehen rein. Dann kann man das Ding abfeuern und es muss abkühlen. So ca. 2 Minuten oder 1 Minuten. 
Dann kann man weitere Boss mit Kanonen oder aktiven Elementen einführen. Zum Beispiel Riesenadler die einen Angriff gegen die Burgmauern fliegen oder Harypien etc. 
Aber auch BOs mit passiven Elementen die mehr Resourcen liefern oder zusätzliche feste Bufsf +X% Auf Schaden, Rüstung, Resis etc. Einfach so passend zum Gebiet. Bei Hochelfen der Turm von Teclis liefter eben Magie Schutz und Heilungsbuffs, während eine Waffenkammer eben Rüstung und Schaden erhöht und ein Tempel des Sigmar oder Relikte eben nur Rüstung und Resis erhöhen etc.

Die BOs sollten sich je nach Besitzer ändern und die 15 Minuten Locktime muss weg! Die Bosse spawnen sofort an bis zu 4 fixen Punkten um das BO und laufen im Kreis um das ding. Sie sind immer mit ihren 4 Wächter verlinkt und die 4 Wächter mit ihren Boss und sich selbst etc. Somit kann man keine Single Pulls mehr machen oder sowas.
Dann kommt dazu, dass sie sich gegensetig Buffen, Heilen und Helfen. So mit Abfangen oder Guarden etc. Zum Beispiel hat einer Guard, ein Knockback, ein Stun und dazu noch ein Wurfgeschoss was verlangsamt und dotet. Die anderen haben halt ähnliche Fähigkeiten.

Für den Keeplord ist es genau so. Ein Buff für alle Verteidiger wäre gut halt Rüstung und Resi nach oben und mehr Renown und XP, solange der Keeplord lebt. Diesen bekommen alle auch seine 4 Wächter. Diese haben auch Auren die einmal Outgoing erhöhen (Schaden und Heilung um sagen wir 2,5% und 2 STacks davon, von jedem einen halt) und Passive Auren. Dabei sind zwei Nahkämpfer mit Wurfspeeren oder Äxten, je nach Volk. Die Zufällig auf Spieler aller 5-10 Sek gefeuert werden. Damit auch bissel die Wächter stärker werden.
Der Boss selbst hat keinen Reset mehr, aber nimmt Targets aus seiner Aggroliste. Alsow enn jemand runter fällt, rausläuft. Dann resetet nichts. DAfür ist der Thronsaal 3 mal so groß wie jetzt.

Die Angreifer können halt Bomben benutzen um Tore zu verminen, die sie von den Zwergen bekommen für Rohstoffe von getötetn Spielern oder die man sich im BO aller so und so viel Sekunden abholen kann. Zum Beispiel Waffenkammer etc. Diese Reas tauscht man halt gegen aktive Elemente ein und diese Reas laufen auch aus. Also man hat ein Maximalen Stack im BO und einen in der TAsche und die in der Tasche laufen halt nach 1h aus. Damit man net bunkert.
Dafür kann man auch besondere Gerätschaften kaufen und diese auch benutzen. Bei Chaos muss man was passendes finden.

Kriegsmaschinen. Ein Kamikaze Katapult muss her! Gut man muss dabei drauf gehen, he es ist Goblintechnik und war zum Spähen gebaut. Nie zum Erobern wichtiger Stellung. Dafür gibt es auch ein Titel, wenn man sich damit abschießen lässt. 
Bei den Zwergen sollte mal ne Flammenkanone kommen, damit man bissel was cooles hat und nicht die lanweiligen 2 Kanonen zur Auswahl. Dann noch paar andere KMs und Belagerungstürme. Wichtig ist aber alles bekommt man im Kriegscampt und baut es nicht fest auf, sondern wo man möchte. Somit kann man auch BOs damit beschützen. Alle KM sollten ihren Still bekommen. Die REpschleuder gibt es nur in einer Ausführung und niemals in zwei. Daher kann man dort den Feuermodi umschalten und "direkt" Schießen. Während alle anderen ohne Ziel mit bissel Winkeln, Feuerstärke und Wind funzen. Aber kein Ziel, wo es landen könnten. Wirklich so aller Worms oder anderer alter Tankblasta. Einfach so zu sagen, schätzen und feuer. Dabei aber sollten alle KMs eben Siege Schaden machen. Der erhöht gegen Tore funzt. Mit Ausnahme halt hier eindeutig Orgel/HSK und Speerschleuder. Bei Chaos findet sich ja dann auch was passendes. 
Damit hat jede KM ihren Still und jede KM ist auch wichtig und hat ihre Aufgabe und ihren Funfaktor. 

Aber wenn der Patch nur ne 2. Rampe bringt und das man offen Altdorf angreifen kann, dann ist es nicht wirklich was großes. Wenn die dort bissel Open RVR machen, was ja eigentlich hätte schon längst sein müssen, dann haben sie nicht viel geleistet. Sondern einfach nur das gmeacht, was sie hätten machen müssen, aber viel zu spät. Denn WAR hat sich als RVR Spiel ausgeschrieben und als RVR Fokusspiel. Aber mehr als Szens und Feste Routen fürs PVP ist nicht da.

Man brauch auch zu jeder Burg 3 oder 4 Wege, dann möglichkeiten Mauersektionen wirklich einzuschießen. Dann auch die Möglichkeit von zwei oder drei Rampen, die aber in einen Vorgang führen, der mit 3 Türen in den Thronsaal verbunden ist. Dann ist dort außerhallb noch eine Treppenanlage nach oben in die letzte Etage. Wo der Besitzer der Burg Respawnt und noch paar NSC Wachen sind. Auch da gibt es zwei oder drei Zugänge. Die mit Türen Verspeert sind.

Es sollte Handrammen geben und an sich sollten die Türen nicht viel aushalten. Wenn man dann den Thronsaal betritt, reagiert der Boss noch net sofort. Aber wenn jemand auf ihn was macht oder castet, greifen alle 4 Adds und der Boss sofort an. Sie sind wieder verlinkt und solange sie leben, Buffen sie den Verteidiger.
Sobald der jeweilige Chars stirbt, bekommt der Angreifer den Buff und diesen sogar etwas höher als der Verteidiger. Das soll einfach den Angriff richtig stärken. So nach dem Motto, wenn man am Gewinnen ist, soll der Unteregene das auch spüren.

Auch sollte man als Angreifer paar Möglichkeiten haben, die NSC zu schäden. Auch sollten im Gang vor dem Thronsaal zusätzliche NSC laufen und auf den Außenmauern, die dann mit Steinen und Bögen, Musketten oder kleinen Brennden Öl Granaten die Spieler attackieren. Diese NSC despawnen dann aber sofort, sobald Verteidiger kommen. Auch sollten die Festungstore nicht mehr aushalten, sondern durch die NSC im Vorraum geschützt werden und verstärkt. Bis Spieler eintreffen. Sobald das aber der FAll ist, verschwinden diese Tor wachen zu aller erst. Damit das Tor dann schneller aufgeht. Auch sollten Verteidiger direkt zur Burg geportet oder geflogen werden. Das ist auch ein Punkt, denn der Angreifer zerstören kann und von 3 Champion Wachen bewacht wird. 

Damit hätte man auch bissel Dynamik im Open RVR.

Die BOs wären aktiv und passiv wichtig für den Sieg. 
Beide Seiten sollten eben aktive Elemente bekommen, um den Verlauf auf dem Lake zu beschleunigen. 
Alle BOs sollten Spawnpunkte sein
Die Burg sollte Spawnpunkt sein
Resourcen sollten anzahl der Spawns festlegen und durch BOs beeinflusst werden
Angreifer bekommt möglichkeiten an mehrern STellen in die Burg zu kommen, ohne hintereingang cheatskill
Verteidiger bekommt möglichkeiten direkt zur Burg zu kommen und dort zu spawnen, solange die Resourcen da sind und der Landepunkt nicht erobert.
Angreifer und Verteidger sollen somit ermutigt werden, einfach mal mehr zu machen. Also nur im Thronsaal zu kämnpfen.
Möglichkeiten Tore zu verstärken über Rohstoffe, die man aus der Burg bekommt, für den Einsatz von Resourcen Punkten. 
Mehr Kriegsmaschinen und mehr Vielfalt, dazu aber mehr bewegliche Kriegsmaschinen und keine Festen Setzpunkte für Kriegsmaschinen.

Ich denke damit kann man mehr dynamik in das ganze bringen. 

Eine 2. Rampe aber, ändert nicht viel. Sie ändert nur eins, dass es keinen Zutanken und Bomben vom Aufgang mehr gibt und dmait der Angreifer auch mal mehr möglichkeiten hat, als über dne Zergpunkt zu kommen.


Bei neuen Rassen sollten Skaven und Echsen kommen, deutlich mehrn eue Gebiete und Vielfalt der Welt. Athel Loren ist nicht so groß wie Ultuhan. Daher kann es nicht so viele Schauplätze geben und Ultuhan ist laut Lore sehr groß und naja ... hm im Game sehr klein.


----------



## Pymonte (9. August 2009)

zu viel Text, zu wenig Aussage, zu Konfus

@topic

Neue Fraktionen? Es gäbe noch Halblinge/Söldnerstaaten (bzw Söldner mit Halblingen), Skaven, Tiermenschen, Waldelfen, Bretonen, Chaoszwerge, Untote.

Wobei eine Söldnerfraktion am coolsten wäre.

Echsenmenschen sind am unrealsten als neues Volk. Sie verlassen ihre Tempelanlagen nicht, die Bewohner der Alten Welt würden sie nicht akzeptieren oder gar verstehen. Das wäre echt der härteste Lorebruch. Eher würden Albioner als neues Volk gehen.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (9. August 2009)

Neue Fraktion bzw ein Addon...Nicht mal das Hauptgame ist wirklich fertig da werden die wohl nicht ein Addon auf dem Markt werfen.. da mit kannst du wenn überhaupt in 12 Monaten dran denken... Wenn es WAR soweit noch packt

ich Persönlich finde es noch ok


----------



## Adalfried (9. August 2009)

Hochelfen würden auch nicht ihre Gesamte Armee zu den Menschen schicken, dass würde sie nie machen und Mythic hat einfach gesagt sie machen es und Ultuhan ist Gefallen. Der Mahlstrom ist den Hochelfen wichtiger, als das Gesamte Imperium.
Teclis ist da so eine Ausnahme ^


Dazu Mythic hat keine richtigen guten Ideen. Daher glaub ich auch nicht mehr daran, dass WAR überleben würd. Die Frage ist was mit der Lizens passierwn wird. Ob EA die behalten darf und noch eines WAR macht oder ob sie diese abgeben und Games Workshop sich neue Leute sucht für seine Lizens, die hoffentlich paar mehr Ideen haben und Moderne Konzepte. Daher eh die ein Addon bringen und dafür sogar so frech sind und GEld verlangen, sollten sie lieber für das Geld was einige ihnen noch geben. Mal Patchen und Patchen und Patchen und nicht Monat um Monat vertrösten und dann nur die hälfte beim Patchen schaffen.

Dazu sollte der Text eigentlich zum Patch 1.31 rein, so als Ideen. Was man aus dem machen kann, was Mythic da abgeliefert hat.


----------



## Shaft13 (9. August 2009)

Wie hier immer alles schlechtgeredet wird. Sagenhaft.
Wie hier immer viele WAR schon am Ende sehen ist auch faszinierend.

Ist euch eigentlich bewusst welche Einnahmen WAR jeden Monat generiert?? Bei 100t Abos wären das ca 1 Mio Euro (auf den Abopreis sind ja noch Steuern abzüglich)im Monat, 12 Mio im Jahr.Da WAR mindestens 200t noch hat,sind wir bei 2 Mio und 24 Mio im Jahr, beim letzten Stand 300t Abos (diese 300t sind aber wohl etwas ältere Zahlen) waren das 3 Mio im Monat,36 Mio im Jahr.

Also selbst bei nur noch 100t Abos werden jeden Monat 1 Mio Euro in die kassen gespielt, was fette Gewinne jeden Monat selbst nach Abzug aller Kosten bedeutet. Und solange man gute Gewinne einfährt, wird das Spiel weiter gehen.

Zumal man ständig meckern kann über WAR,aber welche Alternativen hat man denn bezüglich PvP?? DAOC höchstens (was angeblich noch 30t Abos hat und seit Jahren damit gut klar kommt). Ansonsten hast du PvE Spiele oder PvO Spiele. Letzteres sind Player versus Opfer Spiele wie AoC oder Runes of Magic, wo nur PvP gemacht wird, wenn man auch ja mindestens 95% Sigechancen hat und es primär darum geht, chancenlose abzufarmen.

AION ist bezüglich PVP wirklich von seiner Art her eine Alternative,aber man muss abwarten,wie dort das RvR wird. RvR hat man schliesslich auch in WOW,aber ausser in den BGS hat man da nicht wirklich was davon in der Praxis bemerkt (oder hat sich da was in letzter Zeit geändert?).AION ist erstmal neu und neues ist ja oftmals faszinierend.Aber auch hier wird nur mit Wasser gekocht und auch hier wird es genausoviele Probleme geben wie in anderen MMOs.

Mir persönlich sagt bei AION der Mangakram nicht wirklich zu,habe auch schon Bilder gesehen (weiss nicht wie aktuell die waren), die stark nach Lineage 2 von vor paar Jahren aussahen. Auch Grafisch hat mich da Landschaftsmässig wenig vom Hocker gehauen.

Nur auf die Figuren wird optisch wie immer wohl viel Wert gelegt und eins ist auch bei solchen Spielen. Man muss den Slip der weiblichen Charaktere sehen können wenn man will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, WAR ist deutlich besser als es hier die meisten darstellen (klar hat es noch viele Macken,ist bei jedem MMO so). Nur ist das Gras in Nachbars Garten nunmal immer grüner als das eigene.


----------



## yarak (9. August 2009)

ich hoffe das man bald orks und squigs mit katapulten in die burg ballern kann wie im trailer damals^^. aber wichtiger wäre es für "mich" das man endlich mit sovielen leuten wie man will in ne festung kann!


----------



## XXI. (9. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> zu viel Text, zu wenig Aussage, zu Konfus
> 
> @topic
> 
> ...



Nehmen wir einmal an, dass das Chaos neue Waffen sucht und genau wie die Hochelfen in früherer Zeit in Lustria an die Ufer geht?^^
Söldner wären schwer umzusetzten, ich miene wie viele komplett unterschiedliche Legendäre Söldnerregimente gibt es denn? Es gibt 26 unterschiedliche legendäre und dazu noch die ganzen niederen Söldneregimente aus ungefähr jeder Rasse... Da sind auch Echsenmenschen dabei^^ Das ist ziemlich schwer umzusetzten... Albioner wären sehr interessant. Welche Karrieren? Wahrsager, Blasrohrschütze? Da finde ich Skaven/Echsenmenschen einfachr umzusetzten. Und was ist dann die Gegenfraktion? Viele Fragen^^


----------



## Pymonte (9. August 2009)

Söldner wären nicht die "legendären Söldner" sondern Söldner. Also Tileaner, Estallier, Arabianer, Halblinge, Elfen, Zwerge, Hobgoblins, Skinks, spezielle Untote usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (9. August 2009)

Und wie vielen Rassen und Klassen müsste man da ins Spiel packen?^^ Ich denke das kommt auf das selbe herraus und wenn man nur die "normalen" MenschenSölnder nimmt, die man z.B.: am Bluthornberg findet fände ich das ziemlich [...] langweilig. Desweiteren wär das nichtmehr zu Balancen, wenn eine Hauptstadt erobert ist gehen die Söldner in die andere. Man hätte auch immer Spione in seinen Reihen... Nix gut^^


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (9. August 2009)

also ich wäre ja für die Asgard sie sind am weitesten fortgeschrittenen und haben sicherlich Hilfreiche Technologie um im RVR gut mitmischen zu können.


----------



## Amkhar (9. August 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Wie hier immer alles schlechtgeredet wird. Sagenhaft.
> 
> Also selbst bei nur noch 100t Abos werden jeden Monat 1 Mio Euro in die kassen gespielt, was fette Gewinne jeden Monat selbst nach Abzug aller Kosten bedeutet. Und solange man gute Gewinne einfährt, wird das Spiel weiter gehen.


Hahaha,fette Gewinne.Und Kosten haben sie ja auch keine.
Im wirklichen Leben sehen bei einem Großkonzern fette Gewinne aber anders aus als sie dir im Kindergarten weismachen wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (9. August 2009)

Er hat doch Geschrieben nach Abzug aller Kosten..Lerne mal Lesen...

Und solange sie Gewinn machen bleibt das Game Bestehen Logisch oder?


----------



## Wolfner (9. August 2009)

Ich fänd den Krater von Talabheim perfekt als T5 Gebiet:

http://www.malleus.dk/images/whfrp/resources/talebheim.pdf

- Full-RvR
- 4 Dörfer, eroberbar durch das Halten von mehreren SFZs darin.
- Eroberbare Nachschublinien.
- eine umkämpfte Stadt (Talabheim) in der die Fraktionen per Buffs/zusätzliche Wachen/neuen Möglichkeiten im Stadtkampf, wie dem Einsetzen spezieller Belagerungswaffen, von den Nachschublinien und Dörfern unterstützt werden. Das ganze dreht sich dann um ein Artefakt, welches, in den Händen einer Fraktion, spezielle realmweite Vorzüge gewährt.

usw.

Hackt sicher noch an vielen Stellen, wäre aber gut vorstellbar.
Ich nehm allerdings (leider) auch an, dass sie für ein T5 eher sowas wie Mortheim oder Middenheim heranziehen werden (auch nett, halt nur nicht so groß).


----------



## OldboyX (9. August 2009)

Ich bezweifle sehr stark, dass es jemals in WAR eine dritte Fraktion geben wird.

Von T5 würde ich mir etwas mehr Abwechslung erwarten, was die RVR Gestaltung angeht und gleichzeitig hätte ich lieber, dass alle Rassen in ein großes Gebiet (mit mehreren Zonen) zusammengeführt werden, anstatt weiterhin auf diese "Drei Schienen Aufteilung" zu setzen, welche ja für die Startgebiete noch ganz in Ordnung war, aber mich persönlich danach eigentlich nur noch genervt hat. Was hätte man alles cooles entwickeln können, anstelle der 3 komplett getrennt gehaltenen Werdegänge, die es den Rassen ermöglichen komplett getrennt voneinander mit eigenen Quests etc. hochzuleveln.


----------



## Pymonte (9. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle sehr stark, dass es jemals in WAR eine dritte Fraktion geben wird.
> 
> Von T5 würde ich mir etwas mehr Abwechslung erwarten, was die RVR Gestaltung angeht und gleichzeitig hätte ich lieber, dass alle Rassen in ein großes Gebiet (mit mehreren Zonen) zusammengeführt werden, anstatt weiterhin auf diese "Drei Schienen Aufteilung" zu setzen, welche ja für die Startgebiete noch ganz in Ordnung war, aber mich persönlich danach eigentlich nur noch genervt hat. Was hätte man alles cooles entwickeln können, anstelle der 3 komplett getrennt gehaltenen Werdegänge, die es den Rassen ermöglichen komplett getrennt voneinander mit eigenen Quests etc. hochzuleveln.



Das Problem an der Sache mit den Rassen war nur, das die Paarungen so auch im TTop normal sind (bzw vom Fluff her), es gibt zwar auch Zwerge und wenige Elfen im Imperium, aber den Aufmarsch, den das MMO verursacht hätte, wäre es nicht gerecht gewurden. Außerdem ist die Welt ja nun auch nur ein Ausschnitt der jeweiligen Kriegsgebiete (Talabecland ist ja eigentlich in WAR auch nur ein Teil der Provinz Talabecland aus der Lore), größere Gebiete könnte es zwar geben, nur würde das nicht die Verhältnisse des Krieges wiederspiegeln. Grumlok kämpft eben um Karaz Ankor, das eben das Weltrandgebierge und vllt noch die Grenzgrafschaften umfasst. Seine Horde ist eben dort und nicht im Imperium. Der Kampf herrscht eben überall und nicht nur in einem Land. Außerdem ist Age of Reckoning ja das Pendant zum Sturm des Chaos, und auch dort kämpften HE gegen DE auf Ulthuan, Zwerge gegen Orks im Weltrandgebierge und Menschen gegen Chaos im Nord-Imperium. An dieser Aufmachung wurden auch die Tiers fest gemacht. Daher finde ich sie so auch ok. Allerdings wurde der Gedanke ja schon geäußert von Mythic, das T1-T4 nur zum lvln sein sollen und es dann eine große, seperate T5 Zone geben könnte, die dann für alle ab lvl 40 ist. Von daher sind solche Ideen wie Middenheim, Talabheim, Karak Eightpeak (nicht als Hauptstadt), Mortheim, usw gar nicht so abwegig. 

Übrigens, das orginal WHO sollte nur im Imperium spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wäre eben so wie das P'n'P gewesen (daher auch die über 100 Karrieremöglichkeiten). Aber es wäre eben ein PvE Spiel gewurden und die Welt wäre zu stark gekürzt gewesen (es hätten ALLE große Städte des Imperiums gegeben... aber eben auf einer Mapgröße von WoW. Das heißt, viel zu stark komprimiert). Die Idee, dass es  bald mehrere rassenübergreifende Gebiete gibt, ist also gar nicht so abwegig.


----------



## OldboyX (9. August 2009)

Jo, das wäre cool Pymonte, das würde auch das RVR besser konzentrieren und vielleicht die Kämpfe häufiger machen, anstatt dass man einen Großteil der Zeit mit rumreiten und "dortwartenwokeinerkommt" verbringt.



> Die Idee, dass es bald mehrere rassenübergreifende Gebiete gibt, ist also gar nicht so abwegig.



Nur an das "bald" glaube ich leider eher weniger.


----------



## Teal (9. August 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Ich fänd den Krater von Talabheim perfekt als T5 Gebiet:
> 
> http://www.malleus.dk/images/whfrp/resources/talebheim.pdf
> 
> ...


Das wäre echt toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Glaube aber, dass es die vorhandenen (Performance-)Probleme nicht lösen wird. Du hast dann immer noch *eine große Zone*.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die wird den meisten dann wohl auch schnell langweilig (siehe LotD). Etwas mehr Möglichkeiten müsste es also schon noch geben, wobei Mortheim z. B. doch das letzte Mal komplett nieder gebrannt wurde, wenn ich nicht irre?


----------



## Raaandy (9. August 2009)

bezüglich der frage des thread erstellers würde ich sagen, wenn war hier und da ein paar coole pve content noch mit einpackt, und z.b das t5 spannender gestaltet wirds ein renner werden.

mythic weiß jetzt was in den gebieten gefehlt hat, was schief lief, also wenn sie sich anstrengen können sie aus den kommenden t gebieten geile pvp szenarien bauen.

ich hab die hoffnung noch lange nich aufgegeben. fehler kann man machen, man muss nur daraus lernen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kein mmorpg war von anfang an gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

warten wir es ab was kommen mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, bis dahin haun wa uns halt so den kopp ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (9. August 2009)

> mythic weiß jetzt was in den gebieten gefehlt hat, was schief lief, also wenn sie sich anstrengen können sie aus den kommenden t gebieten geile pvp szenarien bauen.



Das ist die gewagteste Aussage überhaupt. Demnach hätte Mythic das schon lange wissen müsssen - jahrelanges DAoC sollte alles über RVR ans Tageslicht gebracht haben.


----------



## Wolfner (9. August 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Das wäre echt toll.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mythic erwähnte in einem Podcast mal, dass sie bei den LdT die Wahl zwischen Gruftkönigen und Mortheim hatten. Wenn also ein neues Gebiet kommt, denke ich, dass sie Mortheim am meisten unter den Fingern brennt.
Wäre halt ähnlich wie Praag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Magnus der Fromme hats mal niederbrennen lassen. Momentan ist es von Skaven verseucht (wahrscheinlich hat man sich bei den LdT deswegen für Gruftkönige entschieden weil es bereits ne Skaveninstanz gibt).

Ich denke aber die LdT wurden den Leuten deswegen schnell langweilig, weils dort einfach kein RvR gibt.


----------



## OldboyX (9. August 2009)

> Ich denke aber die LdT wurden den Leuten deswegen schnell langweilig, weils dort einfach kein RvR gibt.



Ich weiß nicht, ich glaub eher, es ist PVE und sobald man durch ist verliert PVE den Reiz. (und da WAR jetzt ein Jahr alt ist, und sonst kaum bis kein PVE hat, haben die Leute sich auf dieses PVE geradezu gestürzt). Jene die überhaupt kein PVE machen wird das natürlich nie interessieren.

WAR braucht nicht unbedingt neues RVR und vor allem nicht ein noch größeres RVR Gebiet auf das sich dann die Spieler verteilen, mit einer Levelerhöhung - ja. Doch ansonsten gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten:

LDT so viel RVR (und so attraktiv), dass T4 ausstirbt

oder mehr "aneinander vorbei RVR" weil die Gebiete zu riesig für die Spieleranzahl sind.


----------



## Adalfried (9. August 2009)

Naja Das Problem, man kann bei Warhammer neue Zonen nur seltsam ein bringen.

Man reist aufeinmal dort hin über irgendwelche Wege und ist dort. Das ist oft schon bei den Normalen Gebieten so das problem.

Eine dritte Fraktion geht von der Aufteilung her nicht.
Auch ist ihre Länderaufteilung sehr seltsam. Man hätte Locker im Imperium für alle Völker platz gefunden, also meine einige haben sogar Enklaven im Imperium und im Norden ist ja eh Platz für die Verrückten und in den Kerkern und Scheiterhaufen der Sigmarkirche, findet sich auch noch Platz.

Nein Warhammer kann sich sehr schlecht erweitern, nur über diese Seltsamen Dinge wie Portale und Luftschiffe. Obwohl es eigentlich nur zwei große Luftschiffe gab. Das eine ist aber Abgestürzt und das andere ist ziemlich groß und stark Bewaffnet. Mehr Luftschiffe gab es glaub ich nicht, da Maschinisten der Zwerge jan icth so verrückt sind. Außer dieser Slayer Maschinist, aber der wurde ja auch deswegen Slayer. 

Der Punkt ist eben, dass sie die Welt sehr klein gemacht haben und eingeschränkt.

Aber ich staune eh, dass Mythic sowas gemacht hatte. Mit DAoC hatten sie mehr als Genug Erfahrung in Sachen MMO und das scheinen sie garnicht genutzt zu haben, sie haben nichtmal die Erfahrung mit drei Fraktionen aus ihrem alten Spiel genommen. Bei Warhammer lassen sich drei Fraktionen gut einbauen und mehr. Denn eigentlich kann sich niemand wirklich riechen. Zwerge führen zwar kein Krieg untereinander, aber ein Groll ist ein Groll. Hochelfen töten sich nicht mehr, aber Waldelfen ist ein anderes Thema und Dunkeelfen sind da eh ihre Feinde. Imperium mag eh keine Hexer und Magier und anders Denkende oder Mutanten, also ist eigentlich fast alles ein Feind. Chaos führt immer Krieg und Orks wollen nur ne Schlägerei. Dabei ist ihn eigentlich auch egal gegen wenn und am Ende lassen sie sich nicht Kontrollieren, sie lassen sich lenken. 
Also gibt es genug Möglichkeiten 3 Fraktionen aufzubauen. Aber sie haben zwei Gewählt und bei der Zerstörung seltsame Gründe des Zusammenhaltes genommen und bei der Ordnung seltsame Gründe des Zusammentreffens. 

Auch ist die Vorgeschichte sehr einschränkend, dass schlimmste ist ja schon passiert und da eine dritte Fraktion einbinden, ist enorm schwer. Die können ja nicht aus dem nichts auftauchen und aufeinmal da sein. Auch neue Völker dürften schwer einzubinden sein, da ja auch ein Grund für sie da sein muss.
Dazu sollten sie sich unterscheiden. Bretonen sind wie Imperium, da kann man nur Ritter spielen und Maiden. Waldelfen könnte man mit Waldgeistern gute alternativen zu Elfen bauen. Aber Elfenmagier und Elfenkrieger und dann halt naja ein Waldgeist auf alle Fälle und noch eine 4. Klasse. Bei Söldner ist es noch schlimmer. Da hätte man einen Magier (der Bestien hat oder sowsa), dann einen Söldner Tank, einen Söldner Schützen und einen MEele DD. Die Unterscheiden sich vom Imperium überhaupt nicht. Da sind Echsen mit Skins und Sauruskriegern deutlich anders und man hat sogar die Möglichkeit auf Ordnungsseite "Monster" zu spielen. Die Skaven haben auch 4 coole Klassen zur Auswahl. Meine Seuchenschleuder, Technikuse, Propheten etc. Gibt genug was die haben. Das Problem ist am Ende nur, sie müssen halt 4 Klassen liefern. Dabei sollten die 4 Klassen, sich von den anderen Unterscheiden und das ist halt in meinen Augen nru bei Echsen und Skaven wirklich möglich. Dazu ist der Kontinent auch schnell eingebunden. Meine der Krieg ist dort auch und taja Schiffe fahren hin. Geht denk ich recht ok auf.


Also Mythic muss erstmal WAR zum laufen bekommen und daraus ein gutes MMO machen, bevor Addons kommen können.


----------



## Pymonte (9. August 2009)

Zum Glück ist nicht die Welt klein, sondern die Tiers sind Ausschnitte der Welt. Ergo kann man beliebig viele Zonen einfügen. Man könnte zum Beispiel schön Middenheim erweitern, oder es gibt Talabheim usw. Dass nicht irgendwann mal die Topografie der Alten Welt komplett ist, sollte irgendwo verständlich sein, ein MMO in der Größenordung wirds vermutlich nie geben. 

Da das mit den Luftschiffen von Makaisson Jahre vor dem Zeitalter der Abrechnung war, ist es wohl nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass einige Maschinisten den Nutzen dieses Geräts eingesehen haben und nun selbst Neue konstruiert haben. Wurde ja auch schön im Live Event erklärt.

Neue Völker brauchen einen Grund? Es gibt noch viele Völker, die existieren, warum braucht es einen Grund, dass diese dann spiebar sind? Sie bekommen ihre eigene Paarung und fertig. Wenn es dann später eine alles übergreifende T5 Zone gibt, könnte man sogar noch eine 3. Fraktion nachpatchen.


----------



## Teal (10. August 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Mythic erwähnte in einem Podcast mal, dass sie bei den LdT die Wahl zwischen Gruftkönigen und Mortheim hatten. Wenn also ein neues Gebiet kommt, denke ich, dass sie Mortheim am meisten unter den Fingern brennt.
> [...]


Mortheim, echt? Klingt ganz interessant. Vielleicht wären solche Gebiete für das T5 wirklich ganz nett.... hm... Mir gefällt die Idee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (10. August 2009)

Ich fände allgemein eine Städte Belagerung wäre das Non plus Ultra in Warhammer und ich denke das wird auch kommen. Ich denke jeder, egal ob Zerstörung oder Ordnung, fände das Gefühl hammer wenn er zusammen mit NPCs auf ner Mauer steht und darauf wartet, dass die Belagerungsmaschinen an eben diese kommen... Riesige Schlachten wie z.B.: eine Belagrung von Mortheim, wären aber mit der Performance kaum machbar... 

MfG (ein auf Schlachtenhoffender) XXi.


----------



## Adalfried (10. August 2009)

Bei einer dritten Fraktion, würde das Problem auf tauchen gegen wem ist sie im Krieg und warum ist sie gegen alle im Krieg. Es gibt kaum ein Volk was so irre wär, sich gegen beide Fraktionen zum Feind auszurufen.

Mythic hatte am Anfang schon 3 Fraktionen planen müssen und mehr Open RVR, dann hätte sie nicht das Problem.
Die Auschnittes sind aber das Problem dieser Welt, sie zeigen nur ein Bruchteil der Welt und sind doch ganze Gebiete, sind teilweise völlig verwinkelt und verschlossen, man rennt ab und zu über Feindliche Lager und kann net mal vorbei, weil Instant Kill wachen da stehen. 

Find Mythic hättem ehr Open RVR machen müssen und die Zonen dementsprechend Anpassen.

Das T5 hört sich gut an und eine Zone, wo alles sich trifft ist die Idee von etlichen Spieler gewesen. Nur warum Mordheim? Es ist ein kleiner Ort,  der zwar voll cool ist und überhaupt stilisch. Aber das Problem, dadurch wirkt der krieg so aufgesetzt.

T5 müsste überall sein und gerade Orte wie Praag, der Weiße Turm oder sowas wie Barak Varr, Karak Kadrin sind einfachmal perfekt für sowas.  Aber leider im Spiel schon integriert und winzig kleine Unwichtige PQ Orte, die sogar nur eine Fraktion zu sehen bekommt. Die andere darf nur zuschauen.

Dazu sind Zwerge sehr alte eingeschworen und Luftschiffe sind und bleiben nunmal etwas Gefährliches. Also Gotrek und Felix spielen doch zum Sturm des Chaos und die Zeit der Abbrechnung dürfte doch um die selbe Zeit spielen. Denn wenn es Jahre dannach spielt, müsste Felix tot sein. Es ist glaub ich so, dass der Sturm des Chaos nicht statt gefunden  hat. 

Das Problem, die NSC sind teilweise ohne Fähigkeiten und zu schwach. WEnn ne Belagerung von einer Stadt, dann mal richtig lange und richtig intensive mit Straßen kämpfen und nicht jedes Wochenende oder aller so und so viel Stunden. Aber man kann nur hoffen das Mythic eben das ruder rum bekommt, wenn das Spiel aber weiter so bleibt wandern die Leute schritt für schritt ab. Denn die Festungen und Orte in Warhammer sind klein und die Welt selbst ist es auch und noch schlecht umgesetzt. Die Warhammerwelt ist etwas ganz anders, die vergleich ich schon garnicht mehr mit Warhammer Online. Da fast nichts pass, außer die Optik von einigen Klassen.


----------



## Pymonte (10. August 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Bei einer dritten Fraktion, würde das Problem auf tauchen gegen wem ist sie im Krieg und warum ist sie gegen alle im Krieg. Es gibt kaum ein Volk was so irre wär, sich gegen beide Fraktionen zum Feind auszurufen.


 Das würden: Vampire/Skaven/Oger/Echsenmenschen/Khemri/Waldelfen und sogar die Bretonen machen, von anderen Chaosmächten ganz zu schweigen


> Mythic hatte am Anfang schon 3 Fraktionen planen müssen und mehr Open RVR, dann hätte sie nicht das Problem.
> Die Auschnittes sind aber das Problem dieser Welt, sie zeigen nur ein Bruchteil der Welt und sind doch ganze Gebiete, sind teilweise völlig verwinkelt und verschlossen, man rennt ab und zu über Feindliche Lager und kann net mal vorbei, weil Instant Kill wachen da stehen.


 Wo bitte gibts im RvR Gebiet Instant Kill Wachen?Oo 


> Find Mythic hättem ehr Open RVR machen müssen und die Zonen dementsprechend Anpassen.


 50% jeder T4 Zone sind rein RvR, 100% der LotD... reicht eigentlich immer super aus.


> Das T5 hört sich gut an und eine Zone, wo alles sich trifft ist die Idee von etlichen Spieler gewesen. Nur warum Mordheim? Es ist ein kleiner Ort,  der zwar voll cool ist und überhaupt stilisch. Aber das Problem, dadurch wirkt der krieg so aufgesetzt.


 Mortheim war die Hauptstadt der Ostmark. Das Teil ist also fast so groß wie Altdorf. Wenn man also keine Stadt draus macht, sondern eine Zone, dann könnte es ungefähr die Ausmaße von 1-2 T4 Zonen haben.



> Dazu sind Zwerge sehr alte eingeschworen und Luftschiffe sind und bleiben nunmal etwas Gefährliches. Also Gotrek und Felix spielen doch zum Sturm des Chaos und die Zeit der Abbrechnung dürfte doch um die selbe Zeit spielen. Denn wenn es Jahre dannach spielt, müsste Felix tot sein. Es ist glaub ich so, dass der Sturm des Chaos nicht statt gefunden  hat.


Die Geist Grungnis wurde erbaut, da ar Felix Mitte 30, der Sturm des Chaos (bzw Age of Reckoning) spielt mehr als 10 Jahre danach. Tatsächlich ist Felix also schon ein "alter Sack". ABER durch die macht seiner Runenklinge, die ihm (ähnlich wie Gotreks Runenaxt) Kraft gibt, sieht er jünger aus und ist vitaler. 10 Jahre reichen für die Maschinisten aus Zhufbar locker um noch 1-2 Luftschiffe zu bauen. Vor allem da die Geist Grungnis ein riesiges Luftkampfschiff war, während die neuen Luftschiffe noch recht klein sind.


> Das Problem, die NSC sind teilweise ohne Fähigkeiten und zu schwach. WEnn ne Belagerung von einer Stadt, dann mal richtig lange und richtig intensive mit Straßen kämpfen und nicht jedes Wochenende oder aller so und so viel Stunden. Aber man kann nur hoffen das Mythic eben das ruder rum bekommt, wenn das Spiel aber weiter so bleibt wandern die Leute schritt für schritt ab. Denn die Festungen und Orte in Warhammer sind klein und die Welt selbst ist es auch und noch schlecht umgesetzt. Die Warhammerwelt ist etwas ganz anders, die vergleich ich schon garnicht mehr mit Warhammer Online. Da fast nichts pass, außer die Optik von einigen Klassen.



Na zum Glück spielen wir ja auch gegen andere Spieler und nicht gegen NSCs, mal abgesehen davon, dass man die ja beliebig stark machen kann. Das ist nun das kleinste Problem.  Und wie ich auch schonmal sagte: du hast keine "Warhammer Welt", sondern Ausschnitte daraus. Die haben sogar fast original Maßstäbe... also, warum immer nur so viel Geschwafel und zwar in jedem Thread?


----------



## Pente (10. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Wo bitte gibts im RvR Gebiet Instant Kill Wachen?Oo


In jedem Lager einer Fraktion. Level 50 Champion. Sobald ein feindlicher Spieler in Aggro-Range kommt wird er mit einem netten 30.000er Hit begrüßt. Ich denke nicht, dass auch nur ein Spieler weltweit 30.000 Leben hat und diesen Hit überlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (10. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> In jedem Lager einer Fraktion. Level 50 Champion. Sobald ein feindlicher Spieler in Aggro-Range kommt wird er mit einem netten 30.000er Hit begrüßt. Ich denke nicht, dass auch nur ein Spieler weltweit 30.000 Leben hat und diesen Hit überlebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stackt die Singleheal Moral4 vom Zeloten? Dann könnte man 6 Zeloten in eine Gruppe packen und die Moral zünden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann würde man selbst sowas überleben.


----------



## Adalfried (10. August 2009)

Sie hatten damals bei ihren Erzählungen so getan, als wäre WAR ein Open RVR spiel. Das hat viele eigentlich entäuscht und es wurde mal Zeit, dass sie entlich wirkliches Open RVR machen. Aber 2. Rampen Burgen ist jetzt ja net der Bringer. Die Dinger müssen richtige Burgen, Außenposten oder FEstungen werden. 2 Rampen ist ein guter Anfang und hätte vor Monaten schon kommen können. Aber Mythic lässt sich Zeit und dann wird es nicht mal so toll. Bestes Beispiel ist doch Länder der Toten. Ewig gewartet und groß Balanced Patch angekündigt und dann Monate nach dem großen Land of Dead ... kam der Patch entlich.

Ich bin da skeptisch was Mythic angeht, da sie eben viel Versprochen haben, sich über andere Firmen gestellt und lustig gemacht und dann halt ewig für Patches brauchen. Kein Problem wenn man 1 Monat länger auf einen Patch warten muss ,nur sollte dann mehr drin sein als Schaden reduzieren von allen AE.

Mal sehen ob sie bei dem großen Patch jetzt bissel mehr geleistet haben. Denn zur Belagerung von einer Stadt gehören immernoch Mauersektionen, Soldaten, Rammen, Kriegmaschinen, Riesen, Drachen, Belagerungstürme und halt auch Verteidiger und nicht nur Spieler. Da sind doch mehr in der Stadt, meine ne ganze Hochelfenarmee ist von Ultuhan aus los marschiert, wo sind die eigentlich.

Hoffe Mythic bekommt ihr Ruder noch rum. Aber wenn es wie der letzte große Länder der Toten Patch wird, ist es so gut wie tot. Denn wenn sie wieder nur die hälfte rein machen und den rest wieder auf Monate verschieben, stirbt WAR an der Konkurenz. Denn andere MMOs schlafen nicht, selbst das langsam sterbende Stürmchen MMO, schläft nicht.


----------



## Wolfner (10. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> In jedem Lager einer Fraktion. Level 50 Champion. Sobald ein feindlicher Spieler in Aggro-Range kommt wird er mit einem netten 30.000er Hit begrüßt. Ich denke nicht, dass auch nur ein Spieler weltweit 30.000 Leben hat und diesen Hit überlebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Was Ordnung auf Drakenwald in den letzten Tagen auch nicht daran gehindert hat das KL zu überrennen 

Ich glaube aber es war auf das "IM RvR-Gebiet" bezogen.


Nochmal zu Mortheim:

Sieht man sich die Karte von Seite 3 an und vergleicht den "Hafen" von Mortheim (bzw. die Häuser am Fluss) mit dem aktuellen InGame-Hafen von Altdorf, dann hat letzterer etwa eine Größe (d.h. in diesem Fall, die Hafenstraße hat eine Länge), die in Mortheim einem Spaziergang von der Aussenmauer bis an die mittlere Brücke entspricht (linkes oberes Viertel).

Sprich: Eine Mortheim-Zone wäre, originalgetreu umgesetzt, etwa vier mal so groß wie die aktuelle Altdorf-Zone (welche kleiner ist als ihre Lore-Vorgabe - der gesamte Ostbezirk hinter dem Reik fehlt bspw.)

Entspricht etwa 1-2 T4 Zonen. Durchaus umsetzbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adalfried (10. August 2009)

Ja Genau Bretonen ziehen gegen das Imperium und dem Chaos, Ogre müssten erstmal über ihre Gebirge kommen und die 3. Fraktion müsste dann in die Tiers der anderen Fraktionen dürfen und mit kämpfen und in ihren eigenen Tiers, müssten auch die anderen beiden Fraktionen rein.

Hätte Mythic die Welt kleiner gemacht und offener, als mehr so nach dem Motto die Alte Welt langt uns mehr als dicke zu und Ultuhan ist nicht so wichtig. Dann hättem an riesige Landstriche gehabt, wo genug Platz findet.
Das Tier Konzept, zerstört aber Optionen.


Bei den WAR Camps gibt es diese und dazu gibt es diese auf den Weg durch die Gebiete, wenn man den falschen Weg zur Nachbarzone nimmt oder zur nächsten, was net immer so klar ist. Dann kommt man auf einmal nahe einem Gegenerischen WAR Camp raus.
Diese Camps hätten mehr sein können und eben auch angreifbar, ich meine es herrscht Krieg.


Wenn jetzt Mortheim größer würde als Altdorf, dann wäre das doch bissel komisch oder? Ich meine Altdorf ist riesig, aber eher nur durch die ganzen Häuser und Gassen. Wenn jetzt Mortheim, weil es ein T5 offene Stadtkampfgebiet wird (so wie hätte Altdorf und die andere Stadt werden können), dann wirkt es ibssel seltsam. Altdorf ist das alte Konzept und Mortheim das neue? Altdorf interessiert kein mehr, aber Finnubar und der Zwerge bleiben dann doch dort? Weil ihre Hauptstädte keine Zeit haben?


Nein es geht nicht um das Gebiet, es geht um das was dort ist. Da ist nichts immer ne Burg und BOs, die man eigentlich nicht braucht. Das ist so ein seltsame Konzept, erinnert mehr so an einen Battleground. An eine offene Schlacht. Da man auch nur ein Eingangstor hat und keine Mauersektionen zerballern kann, ist es oft auch fast immer das selbe. Klar kann der Gegner mal ausfallen etc. Aber so richtig viel anders, wird da selten was. 


NSC können doch ruhig mitkämpfen, bei Festungen und Burgen Despawnen sie, wenn Verteidiger kommen. Damit der Angreifer auch ne Chance hat. Aber wir reden von Altdorf, als wären dort nur paar Spieler aktiv. Die haben doch ne ganze Armee und deren helden verstecken sich nicht in ihren Häusern und warten bis Altdorf brennt. Die kommen raus und ziehen mit ihrer Armee Richtung Feind. Die versuchen die Tore zu schließen etc. Ich meine Altdorf wird ja mehr als 1 haben. 
Mythic macht aber NSC eben über die alten Weg stark. Viel HP und Schlagschaden, nicht durch Teamplay und Fähigkeiten. So als ne Art Player. Warum kann ich als Sigi keine NSC heilen? Weil sie net zu meinem Volk gehören, zu meiner ArmeE? Sie sind keine Kanonenfutteropfer oder wie dann diese Lords ewige HP Balgen. Sie sind wie wir, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Richtige Helden wie Teclis und Karl Franz oder Tyrion oder Male oder ein Everchosen, sind was völlig anderes und sind durch ihre Fähigkeiten und Ausrüstung stark. 

Deswegen ist ja WAR nicht so gut angekommen. Weil es überall die alten Konzepte hat und durch diesen Zwangsaufbau, denn sie ja abschaffen wollen, sehr vorprogrammiert. Für ein Open RVR zu eintönig. Der Phasen aufbau, erinnert an einen Boss Encounter bei anderen MMOs. Nur das die ersten Phasen gegen Player ist und die letzte gegen den Boss. Man kann nur hoffen das sie da noch was drehen. Aber sie haben etliche alte Konzept genommen und müssen nun fast ein neues Spiel entwickeln, damit es wieder läuft. Nur vertraut ihn auch bald keiner mehr. Auch durch diese Warcamps wirkt das ganze so verschlossen und nicht richtig offen.

RVR und PVP heißt auch gewisse Themenpark Dinge abbauen. Reine Sandbox kommen nicht gut an bei der breiten Masse, aber die Warhammer Lore hat genug Potenzial. Daher kann man in gewissen Gebieten wie Grenzgraftschaften volles Sandbox erlauben. An sich hätte man hier und da mehr Sandbox machen können und an anderen Punkten Themenpark. Gerade bei der Welt hätte man weniger machen können, aber mehr Zeigen. Ultuhan hat doch keiner gefodert und wenn man es sich anschaut, hätte man es weglassen können. Da passt nichts. 

Das Imperium und seine Grenzen, sind groß genug für genug Gebiete und genug Krieg. Da ist mehr als genug Platz. Marinenburg hat sogar ne Hochelfenenklave, da hätte man die auch einbringen können. So fehlen etliche Städte und andere sind nur Szenarien? Dann kommt Mortheim als Offen Stadt, so wie sich viele einige Städte gewünscht hätten? Gerade bei Hochelfen sind etliche Städte nur 3 Häuser und ein Turm und ne Mauer, ganze Ortschaften und Festungen sind so. Aber Dunkelefenfestung wurden fix erbaut. 

Eine offener Welt wäre eine gut Lösung gewesen und offenere Bündnisse, weil da zusätzliche Völker einbau sehr einfach ist.

Bei dem Tier Konzept, muss jeder gegen jeden und damit müsste bei einer neuen Fraktion erstmal 2 neue Tierkomplett Gebiete her, damit man A gegen Chaos und B gegen Ordnung ziehen kann. Naja und das doch bissel viel, vorallem wie will man dann gegen die Hauptstädte ziehen. Dann muss man Anfangen die T4 Gebiete zu 3 Zonen kämpfen zu machen und dann für die 3. Fraktion einen WEg dort hin und im eigenen Gebiet auch wieder. Also müsste es 2 neue T1-3 Gebiete geben in den derzeitigen Settings und 2 neue für die neue Fraktion, damit Ordnung und Chaos ran können. Wenn man das ganze Wildmischt, müsste man neue Zonen machen. Das ist dat eigentliche Problem, einer neuen Fraktion.


----------



## Thanador (10. August 2009)

Hmm ich als Elfen Fan, finde es eigentlich gar nicht soo unnütz das Ulthuan exisitert, und von der Landschaft her find ichs bisher am schönsten im Vergleich zu dem Zwergen oder Imperiums Gebiet.


----------



## Wolfner (10. August 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt Mortheim größer würde als Altdorf, dann wäre das doch bissel komisch oder? Ich meine Altdorf ist riesig, aber eher nur durch die ganzen Häuser und Gassen. Wenn jetzt Mortheim, weil es ein T5 offene Stadtkampfgebiet wird (so wie hätte Altdorf und die andere Stadt werden können), dann wirkt es ibssel seltsam. Altdorf ist das alte Konzept und Mortheim das neue? Altdorf interessiert kein mehr, aber Finnubar und der Zwerge bleiben dann doch dort? Weil ihre Hauptstädte keine Zeit haben?



Abgesehen davon, dass mir Praag ehrlichgesagt schon größer vorkommt als Altdorf: Vom Konzept her gesehen ist eine Hauptstadt (die immerhin massenhaft Quests und verschiedene Dungeons (!) hat) etwas komplett anderes als ein offenes RvR-Gebiet.

Was Mortheim als Altdorf/UV-Ablöser angeht:
Mortheim könnte die Hauptkampagne bspw. nur unterstützen. Das große Ziel bleibt immer noch Altdorf.

Mortheim ist immerhin "neutrales" Gebiet (mit Ratten ).

Man könnte es ja so einrichten, dass die Skaven die dritte (NPC-)Fraktion bilden... nur mal so ne Idee.
Die NPCs so zu programmieren, dass sie am Schlachtfeld mit einem ähnlichen strategischen Geschick kämpfen wie viele KT-Leader dürfte nicht so schwer sein. Aber nichts gegen Führungsinitiative... ;-P


----------



## Pymonte (10. August 2009)

Adalfried, eine OFFENE WELT war aber nicht Möglich. Wenn du alle 3 Rassen gut untergebracht haben willst, dann hast du gegen Ende eine Welt, die ungefähr 10* so groß ist wie alle bisherigen MMOs zusammen. Oder man hat dann so eine total zusammengeschrumpfte Welt wie in WoW. Aber das woltle GW eben nicht.


----------



## Wolfner (10. August 2009)

Noch was zur Sache Mortheim und Altdorf:

Man könnte es ja so einrichten, dass Mortheim als eigene eroberte Front gilt (die nach Eroberung zugesperrt wird, d.h. Tore zur Stadt fallen zu, Ordnungs-/Zerstörungs-Kommandanten samt Trupp patrolliert auf den Straßen etc.)

Sprich, dann braucht es keine 2 Festungen mehr sondern eine Festung und Mortheim um Altdorf anzugreifen (Optional, das heißt nicht, dass man das alte System abschaltet. Es ist nur eine Alternative. Etwas wie das Herrschaftssystem.)

Hackt sicher noch irgendwo... ist aber schonmal ein Anfang.


----------



## Adalfried (10. August 2009)

Naja darum geht es ja.

Hätte WAR seine Welten offener gestalltet, wäre soetwas kein Problem ein zu bauen. Es würde cool passen und man könnte es ohne Probleme einbauen. Die Welt von WOW ist Uralt, die ist schon einige Jahre da und hat einen Zusammenhalt und Zusammenhang. Bei WAR sind die Gebiete oft Kreuz der quere und man weiß garnicht wo man ist, wenn man nicht mal die Fantasy Karten zu rate zieht und schaut. 

Bei WAR passt dieses Stückchen Welt dort und da nicht. So nach dem Motto wir wollen Ultuhan und das und das und das und das. Aber so richtig schön schaut es net aus. HDRO zum Beispiel hat eine wunderschöne Welt und Landschaft, riesige Gebiete und Runinen von den alten Königreichen, lassen nur vermuten wie mächtige diese waren.

Das Imperium reicht mehr als dicke zu. Da passen alle Völker rein und haben Grund zum bestehen. Aber so ausschnitte aus allem und dann teilweise unpassen. Wie diese Affen Insel. Wo kein Tempel des Khain steht und ich bis heute nicht weiß, wo dieses Szenario eigentlich spielt. Dann der weiße Turm unwichtig ist und ne farm PQ für Destro ist und als Elf dann lieber um den Turm von Teclis gekämpft wird und Festungen der DE? Die eigentlich garnicht dort sein könnten. Das große Tor ins innere Königreich steht unbemannt auf, so als wäre es eine Tür und keine Festung etc. Nein dann Lieber nur Imperium und dafür wirklich schön gemacht und Seen, Flüße, Dörfer etc. Was da alles rein gehört halt. Da hätten sie genug zu tun und genug zu machen und hätten halt net 3 Jahre gebraucht sondern locker 4-5 Jahre. Aber die Warhammer Lore hätte diese Zeit erlaubt, die hätten garnicht hetzen müssen.

Ich meine WAR steht ja selbst dahinter zurück. Es wirkt halt alles nicht so richtig und wenn jetzt Mortheim kommt, was denk ich wie gesagt cool ist, würde es aber völlig Zusammenhanglos wirken. Warum ist aufeinmal Mortheim wichtig geworden? Vorher hat es niemand intressiert und jetzt ist es wichtig? Altdorf wäre zwar das Endziel von allem, aber warum haben sie keine Zeit für die anderen Hauptstädte, obwohl man als Hochelf indirekt Dankbar ist. Denn ich habe Angst davor, dass Teclis nach Lothern kommt und Finnubar der Endboss und Tyrion und sein Bruder Vorbosse, das wäre absurt und völlig lächerlich.

Aber Mortheim würde einfach seltsam wirken, dass es jetzt aufeinmal so eine Stadt gibt. Das hätte Vorher Altdorf sein können. Die könnten doch Altdorf und die Chaosstadt lieber neu designen. Das würde deutlich mehr Sinn ergeben und vorallem deutlich schöner passen. Als Mortheim zu zeigen und zu sagen wir haben neuen Content. Der dann aber vom RSP und vom Gefühl her, einfach nicht passt. Weil wir sind eine Armee. Wir reisen wir erst in die Wüste, dann nach Mortheim? Wenn die Hauptstadt in Gefahr ist ... bewege ich nicht meine gesamte Armee an diese zweit Verfluchten Orte. Typen wie Gotrek und Felix können da ruhig hin laufen oder halt mit dem Slayermaschi und dem Zepp rüber fliegen. Denn Resourcen sind ja so ein Punkt. Ich meine man hat nicht unendlich viel und opfern kann man im Krieg keine, nicht für sowas wie die Wüste.

Die Wüste oder Länder der Toten, hätten ja ganz einfach schon von Anfang an als ein T4 Lake geben können. Ich meine so wie es jetzt ist, ist der RVR Lake eh getrennt vom PVE. Also können sie daraus gleich zwei Sperate Gebiet machen. Wobei das PVE Gebiet sehr klein ist und bissel zum LEvel gedacht ist und für kleine Story und Ausgangspunkt vom RVR, ohne diesen zu beeinfluss. So nach dem Mott die Ordnung hat eben die Sigimariten beschützt und das Chaos hat einen heiligen Tempel vernichtet und beide starten dann mit diesen Ausgangspunkt, in diesen großen Lake. Obwohl eben die PVE Quest nur als Questende, vom Stil her, der Anfang vom RVR ist und dort geht es dann weiter mit Quests und PQs und allem. Aber das könnte man doch in bestehende Tiers einbauen und die Gebiete Redisgn oder hätte es vielleicht sogar gleich machen können. Meine wie hatten sie es denn beschrieben, so als würde es schon so sein. Aber es ist nicht so. Das Konzept von WAR geht einfach nicht richtig auf. Da sie weder RVR Fokusiert sind, noch PVE so richtig.

nene die sollten Liebe die alten Lakes überarbeiten und vergrößern und die Gesamte T4 Zone zum RVR Lake machen oder sonst was und dort dann etliche PQs, Quests und Events machen und Altdorf und diese andere Stadt, eben passen gestallten und größer machen. Mortheim klingt zwar gut, ist aber eigentlich die Umsetzung des Spieles, was sie mal versprochen hatten.

Edit
Dazu sollte das mit den Festungen abgeschafft werden. Denn wozu muss ich ne Festung erobern, um eine Hauptstadt anzugreiefn. Es geht um das Taktische, dass aus der Festung Verstärkung kommen kann und das in Form von einer Armee. Aber nicht in Form. Erst Festung A, B und C, dann Altdorf. Das macht eben dieses RVR Erlebniss so langweilig und immer das selbe. Weil es wie ein großes Szenario aufgebaut ist und am Ende ein PVE Encounter wartet.


----------



## Wolfner (10. August 2009)

Naja, aber was anderes als ne gezonte Warhammer-Welt wird man glaub ich nie sehen. Dasselbe gilt für das angekündigte 40k-MMO auch.
Dafür ist Warhammer einfach zu groß. Genau wie Hyboria in AoC. Eriador ist zwar nett, wurde aber auch (zugunsten des Gameplays) gekürzt.

Und es ist nunmal nicht so interessant Add-On für Add-On nur im Imperium rumzulaufen.
Sicher könnte man einiges besser machen, aber genau aus dem Grund (um die interessanten Teile der Warhammerwelt zu zeigen) hat man sich für mehrere Kriegsschauplätze entschieden.

RSP-mäßig würde ich mir übrigens nicht soviele Gedanken machen. Man kann sich sicher sein, auch wenn nicht aktiv als Spieler daran teilgenommen werden kann, geschichtsmäßig steht die Rabenschar auch vor Kislev oder eben Mortheim.


----------



## XXI. (10. August 2009)

40k MMO wurde angekündigt? Das finde ich ja mal mehr als geil....

Bei dem Rest kann ich Wolfner nur zustimmen.


----------



## Wolfner (10. August 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> 40k MMO wurde angekündigt? Das finde ich ja mal mehr als geil....



Schon ziemlich lange her und seither (leider) nichtsmehr davon gehört:
http://www.gamespot.com/news/6166560.html?sid=6166560


----------



## Pymonte (10. August 2009)

ne, das 40k "MMO" heißt Space Marine und ist kein MMO mehr. Mehr ein Action RPG


----------



## Adalfried (10. August 2009)

Ja aber wenn man teile zeigt, sollten diese kleinen Auschnitte bitte auch schön ausschauen und das machen sie nicht. Sie sind vorallem selbst nochmal so Abgeschnitten in RVR und PVE, da hätte man zwei Zonen machen können und die damit etwas größer.
Bei HDRO hat man auch mit der größe etwas gelogen, klaro. Aber die Welt passt einfach deutlich besser und die paar Portpunkte, stören jetzt nicht wirklich. Bei WAR ist aber alles über solche Port Punkte erreichbar. Bei AoC gibt es auch solche übergänge, aber die Zonen selbst sehen schön aus.

Bei Warhammer ist das nicht so der Fall und die Zone selbst hat viele Grenzen und Künstliche Wälle. Damit man auch dort lang gezwungen wird und dann überall PQs und Mobs, aber auch oft so unpassenden und so viel davon. Da sind dann PQs oft nichts besonderes mehr und wirken dahern icht. PQs im RVR können ruhig anders sein, nur gibt es die ja erst in der Capital und dat bissel komisch, vorher gibt es keine. Da sollten sie echt noch bissel was machen und in meinen Augen sollten sie die alten Zonen neu machen. Gerade im T4 Gebiet können sie sich doch mal austoben und nicht wieder einen neuen Schauplatz machen. 

Karak Kadrin ist ne PQ, warum ist dieser Ort keine eigene RVR Zone. Mit PQs zum erobern der Brücke oder zum halten. Mit etlichen Bos für Resourcen und Spawnpunkten und dann verlässt der Slayerkönig seine FEstung, um sich zu opfern und seine Stadt zu schützen. So wie es seine Pflicht als König und als Slayer ist. Nicht das man mit 12 Mann ne ganze Wehrstadt erobert und dann einfach so mal rein läuft und den killt os nach dem Motto. Das passt doch garnicht.
Solche zonen haben genau so Potenzial für offenes RVR, wie Mortheim. Ich meine der Weiße Turm ist ein riesiger Ort und ein Gebiet, voller Geheimnisse und Magie. Aber das ist er nicht. 
Gibt genug Orte, die sowas verdient hätten. Praag hätte auch so ein Potenzial, eine Zerstörte Stadt zu sein, meine Praag hat leider diesen Ruf. Dann aber so richtig viele PQs zum zurück erobern, oder eben für die Zerstörung zum halten.

Da hat man genug potenzial für Offenes RVR, aber Mythic hat das alles so verbaut, dass es schwer ist dieses wieder zu lockern, ohne dabei ZOnen Komplett neu zu machen. Aber um das Spiel vor dem sterben zu retten, müssen sie es machen. Denn neuer Content, hält die Kundschaft nicht lange und viele haben es ja auch nach dem Land der Toten gelassen und aufgegeben und nach den Patchnots zum großen Balancedpatch, haben sie auch nicht zurück gefunden. Der jetzige Liest sich teilweise recht gut und an anderen Orten etwas irre. Gerade das mit diesen Lords, dass sie instanziert werden, find ich völlig nervig. Ich dachte es kommt Open RVR und kein PVP, mit PVE Encountern.


----------



## Wolfner (10. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> ne, das 40k "MMO" heißt Space Marine und ist kein MMO mehr. Mehr ein Action RPG



Ne, das war ürsprünglich wieder dieses Spiel:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcfP_eBITHc




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (10. August 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Ne, das war ürsprünglich wieder dieses Spiel:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcfP_eBITHc
> 
> ...




Ouch, das ist ja echt nicht mehr als ein Brutalo 3rd Person Action "Mit dem Sägeklingenschwert? auschlitzen und Blut spritzen lassen" Spiel.

Zumindest in dem video - no thanks.


----------



## Ulfang (10. August 2009)

Space Marine und WH40K sind 2 verschiedene Spiele:

http://www.vigilgames.com/games_40k.php


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (11. August 2009)

Wie geht's nun weiter? Lass uns Abwarten, und wir werden es alle sehen


----------

